# 2022 Scott Addict 30



## sxr-racer (Dec 22, 2007)

Anyone have one....... Thoughts?

Looking to pick one up, Currently have a Giant Revolt Gravel bike that I use mainly for road rides.


----------



## sxr-racer (Dec 22, 2007)

Crickets.........

Picked it up last thursday.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

How do you like it? Regular Addict or RC?


----------



## sxr-racer (Dec 22, 2007)

jetdog9 said:


> How do you like it? Regular Addict or RC?


Regular. Only have 2 rides on it so far. Still getting everything dialed in. Hate the seatpost. It does not have the fore and aft bolts where you can micro adjust... Overall it is comfortable. It was a little heavier than advertised.


----------



## sxr-racer (Dec 22, 2007)

300+ miles in and love it. Very comfortable ride.


----------

